# Soap Mold



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm making soaps and use this website for recipes. I ran across these molds when I was just looking around.

http://www.thesage.com/catalog/Animalia.html


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks! This looks like a good source for other things, too... like lip balm containers.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

You bet! 

I just received my shipment of goodies!


----------

